
Heroku Outage: Dyno Management and Build Availability - koolba
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1334
======
koolba
AWS dashboard doesn't show any issues (yet!) so seems like it's something
internal to Heroku.

[1]: [https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

------
Leustad
API availability has returned to normal for US, EU and Private Spaces apps.

Also Builds are now available for all apps.

A number of free apps continue to be affected as they unable to restart
following idling. We are working on restoring these.

POSTED OCT 31, 2017 14:02 UTC

